
Best free sites for learning how to write code  - amazedsaint
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57615356-285/best-free-sites-for-learning-how-to-write-code/?part=rss&subj=latest-news2&tag=title
======
mindfulbee
bentobox.io has listed a bunch of cool resources depending on language or
topic

